# Where is my Android USB Driver software?



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

Recently got hold of an ANOC Android Tablet and when I plug it into my main computer it asks me to insert the install disc.

However an install disc doesn't seem to have come with the tablet.

The problem seems to be a lack of any USB Driver software. Allowing the computer to automatically scan the C:/ drive and the Internet didn't produce any results. Similarly manually installing the Intel Android Driver didn't seem to work either.

What do you recommend I should do here? It's important to me that my Android should be able to communicate with my main computer.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

This is from the manual, which I believe you can read on the tablet itself.
2.2 CONNECTION WITH PC
Use the included USB cable to connect the device to your PC. In the bottom right hand corner, you will notice three new icons. Note: The *USB Settings* Button opens up the settings options discussed in Section 2.2. _Note: this button only appears when the device is connected to a PC or accessory via the USB port._
Click the icons, and you will see three sets of options:
_Connected as an Installer_: Clicking on this tab will reveal a series of options for transferring media of various formats, including Media Device (MTP), which allows the transfer of files through Windows or Mac (via Android File Transfer), Camera (PTP), allowing for the transfer of photos, and USB Large Storage.

_USB Debugging Connected: _Clicking this box will open up a series of settings related to PC connectivity, include security measures.

_USB Mass Storage_: Allows you to initiate storage transfers between the tablet (included removable memory card) and your PC.

There is nothing about installing a disk. In fact, all the tablets I've read about get immediately recognized by the computer.
If yours doesn't, do a factory reset.
To Reset:
1. Charge the tablet for 10 minutes. Then press and hold the power button until the tablet is completely shut down.
2. Once the tablet is shut down, charge it for an additional 2-3 hours. Press and hold the power button until the start sequence initiates.

And finally
If you are unable to transfer files to and from the tablet:
1. Check that the connection between the tablet is secure.
2. Confirm that the internal memory or memory card is not full.
3. If the problem persists, try again with a different USB cable.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

plodr said:


> This is from the manual, which I believe you can read on the tablet itself.
> 2.2 CONNECTION WITH PC


My printed manual does not seem to have a 2.2 and I haven't yet found the manual on the tablet itself.

But this has certainly helped get me started though. My main computer now recognizes the Tablet even though the Android Wizard failed to install.

I will try again later on after a shutdown and recharge.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

plodr said:


> There is nothing about installing a disk. In fact, all the tablets I've read about get immediately recognized by the computer.
> If yours doesn't, do a factory reset.
> To Reset:
> 1. Charge the tablet for 10 minutes. Then press and hold the power button until the tablet is completely shut down.
> 2. Once the tablet is shut down, charge it for an additional 2-3 hours. Press and hold the power button until the start sequence initiates.


Done the reset.

On plugging in the USB cable I'm still asked for the Install disc and on clicking 'find another solution, etc.' the message appears 'Installation incomplete.'

However it still isn't a complete fail as I am actually able to transfer my files through the USB cable, so in the mean time it seems to be mainly an annoyance factor.


----------



## James321 (Apr 10, 2013)

plodr said:


> There is nothing about installing a disk. In fact, all the tablets I've read about get immediately recognized by the computer.
> If yours doesn't, do a factory reset.


A further problem that has become evident is I am unable to create a USB tethered internet connection (I don't use Wi-Fi). This could be problem when it comes to installing apps on the device.

After a further failed install after a USB plug-in the message appeared to contact the manufacturer. However I can't locate the manufacturer's website. The device is an Anoc Android 7 Tablet but the problem is so many others are also using the initials ANOC, for example the Association of National Olympic Committees, etc, etc.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Tablet are designed to connect by wifi only.

Take the tablet to a free hotspot if you wish to download apps from GooglePlay.


----------

